# Dateiformat



## Visu1 (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe. Welch ein Dateiformat ist für Grafikdateien am besten? Momentan verwende ich Hauptsächlich jpg oder png wenn der Hintergrund transperent sein soll.


----------



## squeaker (5. Juli 2004)

Das kommt stark auf den Verwendungszweck drauf an. Auch auf die Art der Bilder. Bitte etwas spezifischer.


----------



## Visu1 (5. Juli 2004)

Ganz normale Renderings nichts ausergewöhnliches und die Materialien für 3DMax 


mfg. Visu


----------



## da_Dj (5. Juli 2004)

Also als Ausgangsmaterial für 3D Programme ist soweit ich weiß TIFF am besten, wo z.B. die Transparenz in einem eigenen Layer übergeben wird, ausserdem ist hier der Qualitätsverlust nicht so gross wie bei .jpg. Aber ganz genau weiss ich das net, habe leider keinerlei Erfahrung mit 3D Programmen und was die am liebsten haben, nur das mit TIFF habe ich schon des öfteren mal gelesen.


----------

